# '70 GTO - largest possible front tire/rim combo??



## gljplc (Apr 25, 2010)

Looking at installing a set of 17x8 rims with 255/60R17 rwl tires for all four wheels ??

Has anyone tried a combo that large for the FRONT wheels for a 1968-72 GTO ??

If not, what is the largest combo someone has tried ??

Any help greatly appreciated.

Thanks,


gljplc


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

although not gtos same a-body platform
there is another forum Pro-touring .com that has a specific wheel and tire section with a TON 0f information and many knowledgeable people
the red car is 18"s the blue 19"


----------



## gljplc (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks so much for the info & photos crustysack. I will check out the protouring.com website.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

According to my information, the maximum diameter in the front of your GTO is 27.25" There is a lot of room for width but not so much in height. Although there are no RWL tires available, I suggest running size 255/50-17.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Discount Tire Direct said:


> According to my information, the maximum diameter in the front of our GTO is 27.25" There is a lot of room for width but not so much in height. Although there are no RWL tires available, I suggest running size 255/50-17.


:agree

I agree, the 60 series is 29 inches tall, whereas the 50 series is 2 inches shorter. I am at my limit on the 66 and my problem is the front of the fender's trim will touch the tire when making turns.


----------

